# Sharp Vaginal Pain During Pregnancy?



## QuietTempest

I'm currently 32 weeks along and wondering is it normal to have 5-second long (or shorter) instances of sharp pain in your vagina during pregnancy? I've got a doc appt. tomorrow morning and will ask my OB about it then, but I figured I'd ask here as well. Googling for info just gives me "some women may feel sharp vaginal pain during the third trimester and it usually signifies the cervix dilating", but I don't remember feeling this when I was pregnant with my first and before being transferred from my midwives' care to an OB during that pregnancy I was apparently already dilated to 2 cm then. I only feel it when I'm standing and it only lasts a very few seconds, but it's enough to stop me in my tracks and it can take my breath away. It's like a deep vaginal jolt (for lack of a better description). I just started feeling this sensation over the past few days. Just curious if anyone else had and if it's something I should be concerned about?


----------



## mrmansmama

I have been having the same pain you are describing for a few months on and off (I have 38 1/2 wks now). Tends to be more when standing. Sometimes it's because the baby is moving and pushing on my cervix. I did not experience this nearly as much with my first pregnancy. I've mentioned it to my doula and midwife and they say it's normal.


----------



## QuietTempest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrmansmama* 
I have been having the same pain you are describing for a few months on and off (I have 38 1/2 wks now). Tends to be more when standing. Sometimes it's because the baby is moving and pushing on my cervix. I did not experience this nearly as much with my first pregnancy. I've mentioned it to my doula and midwife and they say it's normal.

Well, that's good to hear. I'll mention it to my OB tomorrow, but thanks so much for alleviating some worries.


----------



## free2be

I experienced this with my first because she was so low. My midwife would always talk about how amazed she was that my baby was so low...she could feel her head when she examined me. I've actually felt that stabbing pain with this pregnancy already too. The best way I can describe it is that it feel like someone is stabbing you with a knife down there. I think it's normal. BTW with my first I was induced because I was a week overdue and only dialated a 1/2 cm so I'm not sure if that indicates that you are dialating or if the cervix is getting ripe.
Hope that helps.


----------



## QuietTempest

Thanks for the responses.

I'm updating with my OB's answer in case anyone else is curious about what causes this sensation..

My doc said that it sounded like pelvic pain due to loosening ligaments and that the pelvic bones loosen and can grind against one another, sending little jolts of pain to the groin. He said it happens most often when weight isn't distributed evenly and that it's usually more noticeable in second and later pregnancies, as well so I may not have felt it the first time around. He suggested a support belt if it's too uncomfortable.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Did this thread answer the question you had?

If not, you might check out these other areas on Mothering for more information:

I'm Pregnant
Health and Healing
Due Date Clubs - located here and in our social groups
Red Raspberry Leaf Tea Tribe 
When the spotting was okay...

If you like what you see here, please consider joining our community.

Jump in to the conversation in these forums:
Pleased to Meet You
Talk Amongst Ourselves


----------

